# Goddo.....11,000 Watts of I Can't Hear Very Well This Morning !!!!



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

My Wife, Son and I went to see Goddo last night in Niagara Falls at the Niagara Center For The Performimg Arts. Iron Mike Benson from 97.7 FM was the MC.
Comedian Mark Mathews opened the show with The Rita Carrie Band (Jim Carries' sister) and The Rick Rose Band. Both these bands were rockin and the comedian was pretty funny and also had a great singing voice. He and Rita joined the Rick Rose band doing Mustang Sally.
The venue was general admission seating.I was told the venue seats 500 people but it wasn't full. We got to sit I think 9 rows from the front. There was a film crew doing the documentary " In Goddo We Trust"
Goddo just stole the show. What great entertainers they are. After 35 years these guys still rock. :rockon2:

Loud. Did I mention it was loud ???? lol
You could feel your pantlegs move. They played for almost 2 hours.
I got to talk to the soundguy and they did have 11,000 watts of power.
I haven't been to a concert in a long time but I do like these smaller venues. 
Theres nothing like the sound of a cranked Marshall stack :rockon:
This was my son's first concert and we all had a great time. I took my new Iphone so I do have pictures and some video so when I become more coherent I will download and post some of them.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

What a selection for your son's first. Good choice.
Seen Goddo many time's growing up. In fact, when
going to school as a kid, I always walked past the
'fludd' (Greg's previous band) bus up the street. 
Gino Scarpelli still kicks axe, eh!?








(fludd's 'c'mon c'mon' is playing right this moment on Q) lol


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

How is Gino? Met him at my brother in law's funeral back in 2002 and he looked to be in rough shape.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you hear me now?

I met Greg when he worked at Axe (bought some gear from him as well), nice guy--had some good stories.
Didn't even mention who he was until he gave me his card.

He did play a number of shows in the area.
Axe Music posted this video on YouTube.
[video=youtube;9rM7zgTc8tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rM7zgTc8tY[/video]


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

It was a great concert, my son David really enjoyed it.
He got to wander around backstage before everything started(the joys of knowing one of the photogs there) and was quite taken back at the amount of work and people it takes to set up and run one of these concerts.

Gino can still kick axe on the guitar. He looks pretty road worn and doesn't really move around much (He's been doing this for how many years ?)but still puts on a good show.

In between songs Greg would talk and relayed a few stories about the past, had everyone laughing. he seems like a very nice guy, many thanks to the crowd for coming out, a great frontman.

Here's a few pics for ya.

Mark


----------

